#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Συντήρηση και λειτουργία μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού σε βιοτεχνία

## d.kalakos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Είμαι νέο μέλος και νέος στο επάγγελμα, οπότε χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.
Μου έχει ζητηθεί να αναλάβω τη συντήρηση και λειτουργιά μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού σε μια ελαιουργεία,
γνωρίζω, από τμήμα βιομηχανίας της νομαρχίας, ότι χρειάζονται δυο Υ/Δ, μια του ιδιοκτήτη μια του μηχανικού και το βιβλίο συντήρησης.

οι απορίες μου είναι:
1. υπάρχει κάποιο πρότυπο ή υπόδειγμα για τις Υ/Δ?
2. Το βιβλίο συντήρησης είναι συγκεκριμένο, πρέπει να το προμηθευτώ από κάπου?
3. υπάρχει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα που πρέπει να συμπεριλάβω στην Υ/Δ?
4. Πως υπολογίζω την αμοιβή μου?

ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

1. Έντυπο υπεύθυνης δήλωσης θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.
Για το περιεχόμενο της δήλωσης θα πρέπει να βρεις τη σχετική νομοθεσία η οποία σίγουρα θα περιγράφει το τι θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί υπευθύνως.

2. Σ' ένα μεγάλο βιβλιοπωλείο αν πας θα γνωρίζουν τι αγοράζουν οι μηχανικοί που κάνουν αυτήν τη δουλειά.

4. Οι αμοιβές είναι ελεύθερες πλέον με τον Ν.3919/11. Θα πρέπει όμως να κάνεις ένα ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό. 
Κάποιες "ελάχιστες", προτεινόμενες αμοιβές θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ* και *ΕΔΩ*.
Μπορεί να περιλαμβάνεται και η αμοιβή για τη δική σου εργασία.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείς να υπολογίσεις την ωριαία και την ημερήσια αποζημίωση μηχανικού αναλόγως των χρόνων εμπειρίας.
Θα βρεις τους σχετικούς υπολογισμούς *ΕΔΩ*.

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι:
να επισκεφτείς το ΤΕΕ της περιοχής σου και να ρωτήσεις.να επισκεφτείς άλλα ελαιοτριβείανα ρωτήσεις συναδέλφους μηχανικούς που κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά στην περιοχή σου

----------


## d.kalakos

*Σ'Ευχαριστώ τα μέγιστα!* 
είσαι πολύ κατατοπιστικός

----------


## maliha3492

Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι οι στροφές ανάμεσα στα δύο μοτέρ.

Αυτό προκύπτει λόγω της στατικής πίεσης που λογικά θα είναι μικρότερη  για λιγότερες στροφές με αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση της παροχής?

----------

